
SprintWOW: Delight your team with this Agile Retrospective builder - IPandaciuc
https://sprintwow.com
======
IPandaciuc
Hi, We just launched a new product, SprintWOW that is designed to collect
various data throughout the agile sprint to corroborate the team's
performance. The platform empowers event recording and also team input
capturing to build an infographic like presentation. We really appreciate any
feedback. Thanks!

